# Outdoors > Fishing >  World Record Brown Trout!!!

## Dundee

World Record Brownie 
font size   Print E-mail 

Metre long specimen sets new global best for the species. 

Measuring in at a whopping 38inches (97cm) long, this massive brown trout has just been certified as a world record breaker.

Caught by American fishing guide Eric Haataja, the specimen was estimated to weigh 30lb, and sets a new International Game Fishing Association (IGFA) all-tackle length record for the species.

Eric, from Wisconsin, set the new world record after latching into the big brown from a boat on Milwaukee Harbour. The fish fell for a homemade hair 1/8oz jig fished on a light spinning set up with a fluorocarbon leader.

The IGFA all-tackle length record was introduced two years ago to promote catch and release fishing. The all-tackle weight record list requires anglers to weigh fish on certified scales, requiring the majority of the fish thought to be records to be killed.

Anglers looking to claim an all-tackle length record need to measure their fish against an official IGFA measure, taking numerous photos of the catch before the fish is released.


The current brown trout all-tackle weight record is held by fellow Wisconsin angler Roger Hellen with a fish of 41lb 8oz caught in 2012.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## veitnamcam

Now thats extreme fishing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

shes a fish an a half alright :Thumbsup:

----------


## scottrods

"HE"s a fish - it's a jack.

----------


## el borracho

Lets hope Tui-man gets that sorted if in the pub looking for a date  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> Lets hope Tui-man gets that sorted if in the pub looking for a date


As much as i tryed to get the wife keen on the idea with here mates it just dont fly so i wouldnt have anymore luck at the pub....... :Sad:

----------


## EeeBees

How is that going to fit in the smoker...!!!

----------


## Dundee

It was released Eeebees but yes I think that one would have too be trout steaks.

----------


## Dundee

And one from NZ

Monster trout weighs in at 18kg 
 The one that didn't get away 
 PAUL O'ROURKE Last updated 05:00 27/10/2012						



1
 SUPPLIED
DID NOT GET AWAY: Timaru shearer, Evan Johnson, with what is thought to be his world record 39.7lb (18 kg) brown trout.

 The monster trout from the Upper Waitaki hydro canals just keep on getting bigger, with a brown trout close to 40lb (18 kilos) being caught last weekend. 

 Timaru shearer, Evan Johnson, has set a national record with his 39.7lb female trout and what could be a world record for a female brown. His catch follows other monster canal fish; a 37.4lb (17kg) rainbow trout caught by American Mike Was in 2002 and a 38.5lb (17.5kg) rainbow landed the following year by Tony Washington, of Hilton. 

 In recent years fish over 30lb plus (13-14kg) have been recorded, with fish weights in double figures not uncommon. 

 Mr Johnston caught his fish on Monday afternoon in the Ohau C canal while threadline fishing with a Tasmanian Devil lure. He said it took a good 20 minutes to fight and land the fish. While the fish did fit in his landing net, the net broke as he hauled it from the water. 

 Mr Johnson said he had been fishing the canals for a couple of years, with his previous largest catch being 15lb (6.8kg). The big fish is likely to be mounted. 

 Timaru fishing columnist Peter Shutt said yesterday he expected canal fish, many of which live under the salmon farm cages, would just keep on getting bigger. He said the fish were getting all the feed they needed as it fell through the salmon farm cages. 

 "Really, it's meals on wheels to them". 

 While some anglers believe canal fishing is not a true form of angling, Mr Shutt said there was still skill involved in catching them. He said the angler had to get their gear at the right level in the water and past the nose of a fish, and once the fish was hooked, usually on light gear, plenty of skill was needed to hold on to it. 

 "It's a fishery that's certainly appreciated by a lot of people. There is a lot of effort and skill needed to catch a fish of that size and there are lot of times people go home with nothing."

----------


## Dundee

I've always wondered about these canal fish heres the story on Cambell Live tonight.

I missed it so watched it on demand.

Kids school prizegiving ...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Campbell Live - Monday December 17, 2012 - news/current affairs - On Demand - TV3

----------


## Toby

I walking past to go to my room when I saw the fish so watched until they said about getting food from salmon farms then just left. Nice fish no doubt about it but to me its the same as shooting a deer behind a fence.

----------


## Dundee

> I walking past to go to my room when I saw the fish so watched until they said about getting food from salmon farms then just left. Nice fish no doubt about it but to me its the same as shooting a deer behind a fence.


Your not on your own there Toby   but hell i'd give it a go

----------


## Toby

Of course, I would to haha.

----------


## Dundee

Another big canal brown

New Zealand's monster trout - Environment Sci - Video - 3 News

----------


## Dundee

Nearly as big as the one that got away tonight :Pacman:

----------


## GravelBen

That be one big fishy!

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8123
> 
> Nearly as big as the one that got away tonight


Yeh right Dundee.  There isn't enough water in that river of your for a fellah like that,

----------


## Dundee

Here is another big brown.

Check out this huge brown trout caught by James Edwards!

"23 lbs at long last, I've landed a 20 plus fish on my fly rod.
My G Loomis glx 6# did the job, 7 lbs line and a size 14 brown nymph .

----------


## EeeBees

Bollocks...its transposed!!!!   When I was eleven I caught a ten pound Mohaka brown...it is the only decent fish I have ever caught...I was sure it was a world record!!!

----------


## R93

He is either really small or that fish is closer to 40lbs.
I have caught a 26lb Hen Brown and it was no where near that big
I have an old pic somewhere.
It got second in a hunting & fishing competition in 2004. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

Maybe just the classic fisherman's trick of holding it out way in front of you so its closer to the camera and looks bigger!  :ORLY:

----------

